# Firefox is using too much CPU



## everypot (Dec 11, 2009)

and frozen occasionally. Konqurer works great.  FreeBSd 8.0, KDE 4.3.


```
PID USERNAME    THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME   WCPU COMMAND
81809 st      13  76    0 95688K 54056K ucond   1   0:17 123.68% firefox-bin
 1064 st        1  49    0   188M 34420K select  1 392:43  7.96% kdeinit4
 1009 st        1  48    0   370M   330M select  0  16:24  6.79% Xorg
 1077 st       3  76    0   340M 46940K select  0  14:40  1.27% kdeinit4
24300 st        2  76    0   148M 51400K select  1   0:29  0.20% kdeinit4
 1119 st        1  44    0   105M 21900K select  0   8:42  0.00% kdeinit4
 1106 st        2  45    0   270M 27080K select  0   6:29  0.00% kdeinit4
 1071 st        2  50    0   286M 31236K select  0   2:22  0.00% kwin
 1078 st        1  44    0  3328K   888K select  0   1:36  0.00% ksysguardd
32819 st       1  44    0   207M 80576K select  0   0:56  0.00% kdeinit4
24010 st        1  45    0   283M   212M futex   1   0:40  0.00% npviewer.bin
```


----------



## oliverh (Dec 13, 2009)

> Every 10 seconds the browser would freeze for several seconds - nothing would work, a mouse scroll, keyboard, nothing and a peek at the system load monitor showed high CPU activity during that time.



http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/bsd-guru/firefox-tip-35233

This could be a solution for your problem with Firefox.


----------



## everypot (Dec 14, 2009)

Does not work for me. Thanks anyway.


----------



## expl (Dec 14, 2009)

```
24010 st        1  45    0   283M   212M futex   1   0:40  0.00% npviewer.bin
```

Looks like the reason for freezes is the linux flash player. Killing "npviewer.bin" should unfreeze until new flash applet is loaded that is .


----------



## everypot (Dec 16, 2009)

I deinstalled Firefox 3.5(also *deleted/renamed the .mozilla folder* in the home directory) and installed Firefox 3.6 beta 4 from ports. Everything is good now. 


```
97364 st         13  76    0   170M   117M ucond   1   0:46  4.39% firefox-bin
 1126 st         2  44    0   178M 74936K select  1   1:01  1.27% kdeinit4
 1009 st          1  46    0   330M   320M select  0   4:13  0.68% Xorg
 1064 st          1  44    0   168M 28724K select  0  75:59  0.00% kdeinit4
 1076 st          3  76    0   324M 71488K select  1   4:03  0.00% kdeinit4
 1124 st          1  44    0   102M 27844K select  1   2:09  0.00% kdeinit4
 1112 st          6  45    0   301M 47488K select  0   1:33  0.00% kdeinit4
 1071 st          2  48    0   283M 37320K select  1   0:41  0.00% kwin
 1079 st          1  44    0  3328K  1280K select  0   0:23  0.00% ksysguardd
  976 root          1  44    0  3844K  1496K select  0   0:18  0.00% hald-addon-storage
  366 root          1  44    0  3448K   940K select  0   0:13  0.00% moused
  947 haldaemon     1  44    0 21712K  4824K select  0   0:08  0.00% hald
  830 root          1  44    0  6420K  2716K kqread  0   0:04  0.00% cupsd
97395 st          1  44    0 83316K 19296K select  1   0:04  0.00% npviewer.bin
```


----------



## tankist02 (Dec 17, 2009)

I also had freezes with Firefox. I uninstalled Flash plugin and it went back to normal. It was on 8.0 amd64. I'll try the new version of Firefox when it is released to see if Flash is usable there.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 17, 2009)

I have zero troubles with Flash on AMD64/FF3.5/FBSD8/Linux10.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm having trouble also. First it was npviewer.bin and now its just Xorg.

When I leave my computer and later come back to it Xorg is approx 120% wcpu. So I have to #killall SIGUSR Xorg

ee /var/log/messages 

```
Jan 26 21:12:37 myx64 gnome-keyring-daemon[1442]: GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor: Owner :1.28 of volume monitor org.gtk.Private.HalVolumeMonitor disconnected from
Jan 26 21:12:37 myx64 gnome-keyring-daemon[1442]: GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor: Owner :1.29 of volume monitor org.gtk.Private.GPhoto2VolumeMonitor disconnected f
Jan 26 21:12:37 myx64 seahorse-agent[1428]: GConf error:   Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP ne
Jan 26 21:12:37 myx64 seahorse-agent[1428]: GConf error:   Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP ne


Jan 26 21:12:43 myx64 gnome-keyring-daemon[2124]: couldn't allocate secure memory to keep passwords and or keys from being written to the disk
```


----------



## fat64 (Jan 27, 2010)

I have problems with linux-f10-flashplugin too.  A few times each day, Firefox freezes while npviewer.bin leaves a core dump in my home directory.  Later, there is an orphaned npviewer.bin process left behind.  The bug is reproducible on a certain sites.  linux-flashplugin9 on FreeBSD 7.2 worked better for me.

I've given up wasting time messing with flash on FreeBSD.  I seldom need it, and most pages load faster and are easier to read without it.  When I really want flash, I have Google Chrome running on Windows XP in VirtualBox.

Hopefully, more sites with switch to HTML5 for video.


----------



## everypot (Jan 27, 2010)

I disabled flash plugin in firefox (I can enable it when I need). Instead, I installed mplayer plugin(it won't play youtube viedo). I then installed the "1-click youtube downloader" addon. so I can download youtube videos. 







			
				fat64 said:
			
		

> I have problems with linux-f10-flashplugin too.  A few times each day, Firefox freezes while npviewer.bin leaves a core dump in my home directory.  Later, there is an orphaned npviewer.bin process left behind.  The bug is reproducible on a certain sites.  linux-flashplugin9 on FreeBSD 7.2 worked better for me.
> 
> I've given up wasting time messing with flash on FreeBSD.  I seldom need it, and most pages load faster and are easier to read without it.  When I really want flash, I have Google Chrome running on Windows XP in VirtualBox.
> 
> Hopefully, more sites with switch to HTML5 for video.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Jan 29, 2010)

Lets see if the problem comes back with a fresh install. 

Built kernel, world using fresh sources, and then xorg, gnome with flash10. 

I'll post back if the problem returns witch i doubt will.
________________________

should have mentioned  that I -DBATCH intalled  instead of makin g changes to config files.



 I previous notice the time outs on the last install after installing kde and then using its manager.  At that time I had made many changes to config files that probally weren't correct.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Feb 2, 2010)

OK it back and this time I only have gnome installed for the desktop. I did install compiz-fusion from the ports later but it didn't work and shortly after I started to time out. So I changed back my setting in xorg.conf hoping the problem would go away but it didn't.

After a reboot everything is normal but after leaving the computer idle for awhile xorg uses 98-100% cpu. With nothing but an xterm on the desktop.

__________________________________________
I'm hoping this will do the trick. 

pkg_deinstall -R x11-wm/compiz-fusion

######################
I think its safe to call it fixed. The machine is responsive for a good period of time.

#############
yet another update to my woes.

I set this back to false 
% gconftool-2 -s --type bool /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager true

I hadn't seen many desktop effects so I seemed to have over looked it.


----------



## pithagora (Jul 14, 2010)

FreeBSD 8.0
KDE 4.5
Firefox 3.5
Linux 10
Updated ports
same problem. RAM usage go up when in Firefox I open many flash sites like youtube.


----------



## datastream (Jul 14, 2010)

firefox3.6.x ,on freebsd 9 current amd64, eats so many cpu. just visit 127.0.0.1:3000,if no program listen on 3000,firefox will eat 100% cpu in my system.I hope chrome will in ports soon.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 14, 2010)

http://chromium.hybridsource.org/port

No need to wait, just create the port directory and install it.


----------



## pithagora (Jul 15, 2010)

http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/bsd-guru/firefox-tip-35233

this doesn't help for me.

Did somebody tried an other browser than firefox?


----------



## nakal (Apr 19, 2011)

Firefox 4 runs with 100% runtime on my netbook. Does anyone know how to fix this? truss shows me fast calls of gettimeofday. This is really annoying.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 19, 2011)

In all cases, when I've heard of people with such problems, it's an add-on causing the problem, Flash, or a bad install to start with. In all the years I've been using FF, I've never seen it or called about this.


----------



## tingo (Apr 19, 2011)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> In all cases, when I've heard of people with such problems, it's an add-on causing the problem, Flash, or a bad install to start with. In all the years I've been using FF, I've never seen it or called about this.



Well, I thought it might be an addon myself, but after having tested this a bit, my conclusion is that it is just the fact that I have many browser windows open in Firefox (> 15), and several tabs open in each browser window. Firefox will be "nice" for a while after being started or restarted, but then cpu usage will creep up. Firefox 3.5.x, 3.6.x and 4.0.x does this, on FreeBSD 7.x and 8.x. YMMV.

My workaround is to run it on a machine with more than a single-core cpu.


----------



## nakal (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes... this was a badly programmed extension causing this: NoScript. I disabled it and now the problems are gone. Thank you!


----------

